# 3 days in March



## marni (Jan 4, 2010)

I will be in Australia in March for a conference and have 3 days to travel. My first choice is Great Barrier reef but I have concerns about rain and jellyfish at this time of year. Also, I would be snorkeling not diving. My second choice would be Tasmania but I'm not sure 3 days (including travel) is enough time. I will see Uluru, Sydney, and Gold Coast as part of conference. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There's always a high possibility of rain in Northern Queensland in March marni, especially in earlier March but then nothing is ever too predictable week by week.
A lot of people think of the GBR as this massive ammount of reef area and there are a few areas like that but also in a massive ammount of water and so much of the reef is quite isolated bits and includes some islands you can stay at.

You can get to see the GBR without travelling to NQ and in seeing places more southern, there's less chance of rain but it'll still be very warm weather in which to be well protected from sunburn and also quite humid though with following two island stays, having plenty of surrounding water and off water breezes helps with that.
. Lady Elliot Island Great Barrier Reef - Official site will also give you the option of perhaps including Fraser Island - have a look at what packages they have under bookings heading.
. Heron Island Resort - Queensland Australia accessed from Gladstone, about an hours flight north of Brisbane.
Both are quite expensive and if you need something of a more modest budget, you could fly to Bundaberg, closer to Brisbane [and home of the famous Bundaberg Rum], there being an early morning shuttle service to 1770 for Lady Musgrave Island.
. The Great Barrier Reef - Lady Musgrave Island - 1770 Great Barrier Reef Cruises
All three islands offer a great example of the GBR, perhaps even better than northern areas which have more visitors but like anywhere on the GBR if there is or has been recent stormy weather about, that can have an impact on water clarity, the lagoons of southern islands giving some protection from that.

Snorkelling is fine at all locations and the way most people see the reef, there being very little chance of jellies out at those islands as they are further out to sea, the most dangerous box jelly fish are not that far south and are a coastal/estuary inhabitant.

For all three, it would be best if possible to get a flight up to departure locations the night before so as to catch the morning departures for destinations.

I agree, that three days is not really sufficient for Tasmania.


----------



## realaustralia (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi there

It sounds like your trip will already take in some great sights.

I would recommend the Great Barrier Reef too. We went in April. It rained the entire time but it was magical to snorkel and see another world under the sea.

An alternative could be a visit to the Sunshine Coast - perhaps Noosa. It's a short flight from Sydney or Brisbane. Or how about Byron Bay for a funky beach holiday?

I personally wouldn't rule Tasmania out. It is beautiful and we went there a few times for long weekends. So, it would be totally doable to fly into Hobart and see the Wine Glass Bay and Port Arthur. Or alternatively fly into Launceston and do the Tamar Valley wineries and Cradle mountain.

Hope that helps

Johanna


----------

